# Whats Your Dream Prop?



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

if you had the money, and the ability, what prop would you build/buy?


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Skulltronix skull comes to mind immediately...I'll have to think some more on others...


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

A remote control wheel chair. We have been very slowly working on it already. Maybe finish next year.


----------



## Richie (Jan 4, 2007)

Skultronic skull for sure.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

You guys think small....... I want a house like the one from the Munsters. THAT is a dream prop people.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Complete with Spot of course.


----------



## Doomsday Cult Leader (Mar 21, 2007)

You said it Slimy!

A large old creepy looking house, in a big yard full of twisted trees.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I'm building my dream prop..right now.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Thats a hard ?, but I'm with some of the above I would like the house to put them in first. Munsters or the Addams Family one would do just fine.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Sleeping giant found here
http://www.nightmarefactory.com/megaprops.html

Also, does anybody watch Modern Marvels on the History channel? They had one on Private Collections, and they showed the guy who runs Molar Manor, which is basically a warehouse for his collection of animated Halloween props.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Doomsday Cult Leader said:


> You said it Slimy!
> 
> A large old creepy looking house, in a big yard full of twisted trees.


I'll second that!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

An exact replica of the WDW Haunted Mansion to live in! Complete with victorian era decor and of course tattered curtains and cobwebs! Oh yeah...and of course an endless hallway with floating candlabra!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

If I couldn't go that expensive though I would be very happy with a lifesize prop of the Headless Horseman on his horse. There was one on ebay last year but I couldn't afford it at the time.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A life-casting of Black Cat, hehehe..............


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

A hearse.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

I wouldn't exactly call these props, but one of my close friends here in evansville, IN owned all three of these cars at one time, but sold the dual coffin car which by the way he built himself. The limo is a 57 stretch, which he drove for my wife and I at our wedding. The 55 Chevy(not cadillac) hearse is one of three built and the only one left in existence. The coffin car was originally going to be a Dragula replica but he wanted to be able to take his sons riding with him so built it this way. He owns a halloween store that is open all year round. He is also a dead ringer for Freddy Krueger.
57 chevy stretch limo: http://img172.imageshack.us/img172/5313/1133990133lus6.jpg
55 chevy hearse: http://img247.imageshack.us/img247/5632/dsc01517ep4.jpg
Coffin car: http://img185.imageshack.us/img185/5803/9b12mp6.jpg
Pic of my friend who owns these cars at our wedding reception dressed as Freddy: http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/8308/sarahspicturesassorted0kh3.jpg


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Wow! Are you the beautiful blonde babe or the soulpatch dude?


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Forget about the haunted house. I want a haunted GIANT!

http://www.campfear.net/giant.html


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Thats sweet, I want one!


----------



## SkullAndBone (Sep 21, 2005)

I'd like a full set of church ruins made out of foam. I think a full pirate ship would be very awesome too. =)


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Big list.......All good choices posted before me!!


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

Sickie Ickie said:


> Wow! Are you the beautiful blonde babe or the soulpatch dude?


I'm the soulpatch dude! Lol! My wife loves halloween also, but not quite as obssessed as myself.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

There is a house I saw one day when we were looking around in an area we were thinking of moving to. It is the ideal Halloween house. Maybe if I win the lottery.


----------



## Wraith (Apr 2, 2007)

*Here is the prop I would LOVE to own!!!!!*

This is the exact prop I was referring to and either he has made another or never sold the one last year.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

A haunted gold mine complete with ore cars to ride in...


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

And Gold! I can deal with the ghosts......but could they deal with me?!!!


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I would like enough foam to make my house into a castle, and enough air valves and cylinders to make all the props I wanted


----------

